# If you were to hit serious financial hard times



## GeorgiaXplant (Feb 11, 2016)

what would you give up? Would it be cable/satellite TV? Starbucks? A weekly or monthly lunch or dinner out with friends? Movies? A hobby that you enjoy? Vacations? Toys such as electronics, collector cars?


----------



## fureverywhere (Feb 11, 2016)

If it was just me I probably wouldn't have cable, possibly not even a TV. I suppose I could go with natural nails but the acrylics are a perfect ten and it makes me happy. Could go with way less food...but books, gotta have my reading material, that's not a luxury that is a need.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Feb 11, 2016)

I understand books. Could no more go without books than without air. I'd probably be more active on the free-for-Kindle sites, though.

If you already have a TV, there's always the possibility of using a digital antenna that you only pay for once and brings in nearby stations and public TV. If you're in the right location, they can also pick up some cable channels.


----------



## Butterfly (Feb 11, 2016)

I'd give up whatever I had to, except my doggie.  Fortunately, I don't have any big bills, and I cut the cable a couple years ago (way too expensive and there wasn't anything much on there I wanted to watch anyway) and now have Netflix and Acorn TV.


----------



## Lon (Feb 11, 2016)

i have never ever hit serious financial hard times since age 25 and to have a problem now I would have to no longer have a pension, Social Security and all my investment accounts wiped out.


----------



## fureverywhere (Feb 11, 2016)

We're lucky here to have a large rotating used book section in the library. There's any number of us who bring in twenty and take home ten, bring in more and take home more. Great way to get your book fix for free.


----------



## Shalimar (Feb 11, 2016)

Lon this thread specifically addresses people's actions should they be hit by severe financial hard times. I think your comment is insensitive, and disrespects the purpose of the OP thread.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Feb 11, 2016)

I've known folks who were so secure that no financial disaster could ever touch them. They fell a long way.


----------



## Cookie (Feb 11, 2016)

What would I have to do without should I run short of cash? Give up good coffee, ice cream and butter tarts.


----------



## Linda (Feb 11, 2016)

I probably have enough books to read the rest of my life (I still buy more though) and I have a lot of tubes of paint stored up.  I think I've subconsciously done this because I was very poor when I was young.  Using a safety pin to attach your underpant's material to their waist band kind of poor, buying big bags of old bread and pastry from the bakery for $1 for chicken feed and eating it ourselves kind of poor, so it's something I can never forget.  So for me the TV would be the first to go as I seldom watch it anyway.  I would hate to let the internet go but I could do it if I had to.  For me, it's almost a necessity as it's how I usually socialize.  Eating out and movies could go, I could keep my rock garden as how much do rocks cost? , I could give up vacations and Starbucks, I don't spend much on cloths so that wouldn't be much of a problem.  I also have bins on extra tops and pants stored in my shed and in my house I have about 50 pairs of underpants and 15 or 20 bras and then many stored in the shed.  Lots of shoes and cloths stored that wouldn't even fit me but I like to save them in case anyone else needs them.  Yeah, its kind of sick maybe but I don't think I'm hurting anyone.  Besides 5 bookcases in my house I have many boxes and bins of books in my shed.  In my own defense, I will say, I have yard sales twice a year and sometimes I put things out to sell, so I'm not really a hoarder.


----------



## oldman (Feb 11, 2016)

I have always been one for having a plan for anything that may come up in my life, instead of waiting for the bomb to drop. By luck only, I inherited old family money from two generations back. I had a great paying job and money was never an issue. The answer to this question is that I really don't know. This is one of those things that I never gave any thought to. Maybe cut back on everything and downsize our housing. Cutting back and downsizing would be the only option, but we do what we have to do to survive. I am sure that robbing and pillaging would be out of the question. But, as some say, never say never.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Feb 11, 2016)

LOL, Oldman. Robbing and pillaging out of the question, but what about plundering and looting?

For me there wouldn't be a whole lot to give up. I rarely eat out, don't do mani/pedi, drive a 12-year-old Subaru, don't do Starbucks _at_ Starbucks.

So I guess I could sell the Ru if I had to and give the up the bottled Starbucks that I buy when they're on sale. I only get my hair cut every eight weeks or so but could go back to cutting it myself. 

Then there's the flower garden. One of the reasons I've been trying to put in more perennials each year is so that I won't have to buy bedding plants. Guess it wouldn't kill me to forego bedding plants and start annuals from seed.

Like Butterfly with her dog, I'd never give up Tucker, The Perfectly Good Cat. Never.


----------



## BlunderWoman (Feb 11, 2016)

I did last year when my house and car burned up. 14 different people offered for me to live in their homes. I was so touched by it I cried and cried. I'm a very fortunate person to have great friends and family that have proven time and again they are there for me. I'm a rich woman.


----------



## mitchezz (Feb 11, 2016)

This is hard to answer as I live quite simply already. I would give up cable tv before the internet as I use it for so many things. I guess I'd have to tighten the budget all over.

Bulk cooking is also good for the budget. No wasted ingredients and it saves power. I enjoy wine with dinner so I guess that would have to go. Gee I hope it doesn't happen.


----------



## Karen99 (Feb 11, 2016)

Cable would go, no meals out..it just takes common sense to get by...hard times means paying for food, shelter first.  If you are totally without funds...time to look for programs you might qualify for...and in CA there are plenty.  Each situation is so different..but you need a real plan and the ability to set priorities to survive.


----------



## Ameriscot (Feb 11, 2016)

Obvious answer for us would be travel.


----------



## fureverywhere (Feb 11, 2016)

I feed my pups the cheap stuff, cats too. I mean if you feel good doing the premium brands then fine. But there were people coming in the pet store I worked for. Maybe for food and grooming twice a month around 200 bucks each visit. For one dog...yeah I find that a little nuts.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Feb 11, 2016)

The first thing to go would be the TV set. I know how to prepare good cheap meals so I would do more of that. No dining out at all. I also wouldn't mind turning the heat way down. A person can always layer clothing to keep warm. Luckily we have electric heat so I would close off rooms we don't use that often.Try to food shop once a month instead of weekly. We have a wonderful library here, I wouldn't even have to buy my books. Also groups I could join through the library,although I'm not one to do that. What I would have a hard time giving up would be my air conditioning. I feel the heat terribly. If I absolutely had to give that up,we could probably spend more time in our finished basement where it usually is cooler. Before we added air conditioning we did just that. Air conditioning is an expensive item.


----------



## Karen99 (Feb 11, 2016)

Ruth..I love the AC too..I'll give up something else first..


----------



## Manatee (Feb 11, 2016)

I was downsized at age 59 during a recession, we spent money only for food and gas, so that I could go job hunting.  It really sucked.


----------



## chic (Feb 12, 2016)

BlunderWoman said:


> I did last year when my house and car burned up. 14 different people offered for me to live in their homes. I was so touched by it I cried and cried. I'm a very fortunate person to have great friends and family that have proven time and again they are there for me. I'm a rich woman.



BlunderWoman, that's truly a tragedy. 

I'm still young enough to work so when and if things would get bad financially, I could always work more or tutor as I have a college education. I can save money on clothes and jewelry and books by buying from yard sales and estate sales. I can save on food because I'm a good cook and can make wonderful meals out of next to nothing. (I learned this from my grandmothers who raised families during the depression but always fed them well). I can take care of myself healthwise so that's a huge savings. 

I gotta have Starbucks though. For business as well as personal reasons.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Feb 12, 2016)

Ameriscot said:


> Obvious answer for us would be travel.



Wut wo! If it happened to you but not to me, that would mean I'd have to go on my virtue vacations alone! Nooooooooo!


----------



## Ralphy1 (Feb 12, 2016)

I would rather be dead than give up any ingredient of my hedonistic life style...


----------



## Capt Lightning (Feb 12, 2016)

I don't think Lon deserves the criticism for being truthful, only for missing the point of the OP thread.  
I hope I never find myself in a dire financial position, but if I did, holidays and travel would have to go.  There's no cable TV here, I don't have satellite TV and I wouldn't do without the internet, even if the service is lousy.  Living in a rural location, we've adopted a semi self-sufficient lifestyle and I suppose we'd have to do a bit more for ourselves.


----------



## Ameriscot (Feb 12, 2016)

GeorgiaXplant said:


> Wut wo! If it happened to you but not to me, that would mean I'd have to go on my virtue vacations alone! Nooooooooo!



Don't worry.  It isn't going to happen.  All of our pensions are secure.  Our travels will only stop when we are too feeble and sick to go on them.


----------



## Jackie22 (Feb 12, 2016)

Travel/vacations would go first, and probably gifts to my children and grandchildren.


----------



## jujube (Feb 12, 2016)

I couldn't give up travel or internet, but TV could go.  

I already drive a 13-year-old car, live in a modest house, don't buy jewelry or expensive perfume or get mani/pedis/facials/beauty treatment.  I don't wear makeup except for cheap lipstick.  My clothes spending is pretty utilitarian.  We don't eat in fancy restaurants.  I have a "dumb phone" that I paid about $20 for and very low-priced service.  I don't smoke and my drinking is confined to one $3.99 margarita at my favorite Mexican restaurant on "margarita night" about once a month.  

I would have to spend less money on my mom and other relatives.  I enjoy helping them out when they need help, but if I didn't have it, they'd have to do without it. 

I'm not sure what else I _could_ give up.


----------



## Lon (Feb 12, 2016)

Shalimar said:


> Lon this thread specifically addresses people's actions should they be hit by severe financial hard times. I think your comment is insensitive, and disrespects the purpose of the OP thread.



How do you figure??? I simply answered a question with a honest reply.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 14, 2016)

GeorgiaXplant said:


> what would you give up? Would it be cable/satellite TV? Starbucks? A weekly or monthly lunch or dinner out with friends? Movies? A hobby that you enjoy? Vacations? Toys such as electronics, collector cars?



We live a pretty simple life to begin with, I'd easily give up cable TV if I had to, but we have a simple plan, not basic, but not with all the bells and whistles that can cost big bucks every month.  I can count the times I've been to Starbucks on one hand, never for coffee, just a few times for the sweet Frappuccino drinks, the ones with all the calories. 

 Rarely eat out anymore, after watching some of those Kitchen Nightmare shows and hearing negative reports on restaurant cleanliness, we don't have the desire anymore.  Don't go to movies much, just watch them at home.  Our vacations anymore are low cost, driving and camping in the woods, fishing, etc.  We like to do that so we can take our furkids and don't have to leave them with any strangers.  Don't spend too much on toys, and have a prepaid flip phone, for emergencies. 

 So besides the cable, guess we'd just eat cheaper foods at home, maybe cut out the crab legs, shrimp, rib eye steaks, etc.  Go to spaghetti and hot dogs.  My pets get good quality food, so I might cut back to the healthiest cheap food available for them. 



Lon said:


> i have never ever hit serious financial hard times since age 25 and to have a problem now I would have to no longer have a pension, Social Security and all my investment accounts wiped out.



You're lucky Lon, you sound like you don't have anything to worry about.  We will probably be fine with our retirement savings until we die.  The only thing I can think of that would put us in a bind is if one of us (or both of us) became so seriously sick and disabled that we needed a lot of medical care, home nursing care, and expenses like that.  With the prices they charge for all those types of services these days, you can go broke pretty quick I think.  Probably would visit a Dr. Kevorkian and call it a day if things got too bad with the health.


----------



## vickyNightowl (Feb 14, 2016)

GeorgiaXplant said:


> I've known folks who were so secure that no financial disaster could ever touch them. They fell a long way.



And fall hard.



I would give up satelite,I could ...s..ell...my books   I quit smoking so that's a plus.


----------



## Susie (Feb 15, 2016)

Have been very poor in the past.
If it were to happen again, I would hurry up and get in the queue at St. Peter's Gate, and if pressed, I would even try to jump the queue.


----------



## FazeFour (Feb 15, 2016)

I grew up in poverty, I'd be totally ok if I ever found myself there again. Today I live rather modestly but quite happily. The only thing I would not want to give up is my independence. If I had to do that, I would feel like I was struggling.


----------



## Lynk (Feb 15, 2016)

I would give up my tv but not the internet.  I would and should cut down on groceries. I would try to be more frugal with my utilities and gas.  I would definitely cut down on Christmas and Birthdays.


----------



## fureverywhere (Feb 15, 2016)

I think there is a huge gap of course. For some people a financial pummeling might mean fewer vacations or not buying a new car. Then there's some of us who can almost imagine the cardboard box and stealing cat food. The older you get the scarier the possibilities.


----------



## Shalimar (Feb 15, 2016)

Furry, I would share my tent with you. I can cook like the pioneers did, cheaper than cat food. You paint, I play piano, We would get by.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Feb 15, 2016)

May I join you if push comes to shove? I can work up a  soft-shoe routine (shuffle step, shuffle step, shuffle ball change!). Piano, hoofer, artist. We could do small-town festivals and stuff. Whaddaya think? I can cook old-style, too, and even make coffee in a speckled enamel coffee pot over the fire.


----------



## fureverywhere (Feb 15, 2016)

Awww Georgia and Shalimar <<<big hugs>>>> all around...who knows maybe I'll find my secret gift...that I really can play like Jeff Beck? Then I can keep us all comfy, even the assorted pups.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Feb 15, 2016)

Don't hold your breath, Fur. You're a good bit younger than I am, and I'm _still_ trying to find my secret gift. Hey! Maybe we could be like the golden girls. Wanna? I get to be Sophia, k?


----------



## Shalimar (Feb 15, 2016)

Ok Georgia, I get to be Rue, but much less tacky. Lololololol. We need a catchy name!


----------



## IKE (Feb 15, 2016)

There are a few different ways (some have been mentioned) that mama and I could cut back if we really actually had to.......let's just hope that from now till it's time for all of us to go that none of us here has to do with out anything we enjoy.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 15, 2016)

IKE said:


> There are a few different ways (some have been mentioned) that mama and I could cut back if we really actually had to.......let's just hope that from now till it's time for all of us to go that none of us here has to do with out anything we enjoy.



:iagree:


----------



## fureverywhere (Feb 15, 2016)

The Golden Girls...perfect! I could so be Bea Arthur!


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Feb 16, 2016)

Shalimar...tacky? What was tacky about her? Maybe a little too, um, flamboyant, but tacky would have been just standing on a street corner looking for her next, er, dinner date. She waited until somebody called and asked her out or until she was able to wangle an invitation. She had a lot of class. Sort of.

Okay. So we have Sophia, Dorothy and Blanche. Anybody wanna be Rose?


----------



## Linda (Feb 17, 2016)

I was thinking that myself, no one volunteered to be Rose.   Not me!


----------



## Kitties (Feb 17, 2016)

I'd give up whatever I had to in order to keep a home, my pets and myself fed.

I'd probably give up internet before TV. TV is a lot of company for me.


----------



## nitelite (Feb 17, 2016)

I would give up my ' mini basic cable TV' as I have already downsized everything else to the bare minimum.


----------



## fishfulthinking (Feb 18, 2016)

definitely car first


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Feb 18, 2016)

Ack! Not my car. Public transpo in my area is sparse and the closest bus run is more than two miles away. For me, car is spelled  i-n-d-e-p-e-n-d-e-n-c-e.


----------

